# We`re here in Paphos !



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just a quick one to say we arrived last night and wondered weather anyone would like to meet up for a drink/chat on living the life in cyprus!

We`re looking for a long term rental from feb onwards 3 bed pref,anyone with any advice or info pls contact us as would love to meet some people out here.
We`re staying at agapinor hotel not far from the habour. 

Ps: Gotta dash as we`re off to have a cocktail in the sun! He he 
Many thanks 
Louise & Jamie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick one to say we arrived last night and wondered weather anyone would like to meet up for a drink/chat on living the life in cyprus!
> 
> ...


Hi Lou,
I have pm'd you

Veronica


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hiya*

Hey it would be nice to meet some of these nice folk ! I was busy taking photos around the Harbour at 6am this morning - i should of popped in for a cuppa 

I 'live ' at the El Paso just past the St George Hotel on the Road to Coral Bay ( well Ok i am staying in Clorakas but after a few pints find the Hill too hard to navigate ! ) 

Mike Tel: <snip> ( text please cause i am working daft hours this week with the Full Moon giving great quality of light to take Photos ! )


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick one to say we arrived last night and wondered weather anyone would like to meet up for a drink/chat on living the life in cyprus!
> 
> ...


just to say welcome!!! we arrived here in papthos on 27th sept so we are still newbies maybe meet you guys down the harbour for a drink one evening
Linda n Trev


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick one to say we arrived last night and wondered weather anyone would like to meet up for a drink/chat on living the life in cyprus!
> 
> ...


Hiya Lou

Welcome to sunny Paphos, hope those cocktails went down a treat!
Me and the missus would love to meet up with you and Jamie for a couple of cheeky ones in the harbour, along with any other forum members, new or established.
We are up in Chlorakas untill the middle of next week and then out to Anarita to move in to our new place.
Just had our container delivered out to Anarita and spent most of the day unloading and sorting out where everything goes (I'm sure we didn't send that much stuff!)
I PM'd you last week so you should have my contact details.
Look forward to meeting up


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick one to say we arrived last night and wondered weather anyone would like to meet up for a drink/chat on living the life in cyprus!
> 
> ...


would love to meet up for a drink- alas still in Uk! would be great to hear how you get on in the next few weeks, good things bad things, unexpected things etc

thanks

photogirl


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Morning all ,We have been here since last friday , busy week hunting for long let .got holiday let for month Would love to meet some new peeps we have our son with 15 here 
pm me if you want to meet up Just sat and watched the sun rise wow i live here lol
Tricia,Doug,Matthew,


----------



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

wow! 
you we`re up early this morning!
yeah love to meet up with u guys, we`re meetin a guy called paul today who`s been living here for some time. 
If you fancy joining us all for chat / drink ur more than welcome we`re meeting at the hobo bar down by the fort right on the harbour @ 12.30 ish.
Em not sure how u`ll spot us...
We`re in our late 20`s and i`ve really short dark hair wearing a karky strapless dress, hope u can make if not maybe pm me to meet another time
Louise & jamie xx


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmmm When is Today ? I am Going to the Pafos Paintball Club on Sunday at 5pm if anyone cares to join me ? its out by the Go Kart Track ! .... i should be easy to spot - they use little Paint Ball Guns i use a Heckler Koch MP5 conversion with laser sights - they wear Boiler Suits - i wear body armor ! ( they love me really ) 

Mike


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

ladylou said:


> wow!
> you we`re up early this morning!
> yeah love to meet up with u guys, we`re meetin a guy called paul today who`s been living here for some time.
> If you fancy joining us all for chat / drink ur more than welcome we`re meeting at the hobo bar down by the fort right on the harbour @ 12.30 ish.
> ...


hiya
sorry could not meet you today as i was working an early shift hence i was up early 
will def meet up in the next week or so hope you guys are settling in ok
Linda


----------

